# Tips on installing jack plate



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Clamps help out for your initial line up. Get it clamped on, mark and drill pilot holes. Then remove and finish your drilling. Bolt and enjoy.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Make a cardboard pattern of the jack plate. Do it accurately, then use the pattern to locate holes. Drill the holes, squirt in some sealant, then mount the jack plate.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Vertigo said:


> Make a cardboard pattern of the jack plate. Do it accurately, then use the pattern to locate holes. Drill the holes, squirt in some sealant, then mount the jack plate.


This. I would just add that you should take a small flathead screwdriver and make sure you spread your sealant thoroughly around the inside of the holes you drilled in the transom, making sure there is no wood or other water absorbing materials exposed inside the holes. Also coat the portion of your bolts that will be inside the transom with sealant before installing.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

You should use high strength 316 stainless steel bolts, nuts, and washers with fine threads. NOT just any stainless steel stuff you find at Home Depot, Lowes, etc....

It is also my opinion that brass nuts should NOT be used for this application like these guys are selling.

http://www.wholesalemarine.com/bolt...k-plate.html?gclid=CL7i-efKhM0CFZRahgodOfUDZw

Another "Lesson Learned" Use sealant, NOT adhesive.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/162772-stop-using-adhesive-seal-outboard-bolts-please.html


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

MariettaMike said:


> Another "Lesson Learned" Use sealant, NOT adhesive.
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/162772-stop-using-adhesive-seal-outboard-bolts-please.html


That's interesting. Not saying this opinion is wrong, but I've never experienced a problem with 5200, although I can certainly see it being a problem for someone who is careless and gets 5200 in other areas besides where it needs to be.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

HaMm3r said:


> That's interesting. Not saying this opinion is wrong, but I've never experienced a problem with 5200, although I can certainly see it being a problem for someone who is careless and gets 5200 in other areas besides where it needs to be.


My last manual jack plate installation had brass nuts and stainless steel bolts, I think the reason for this was stainless to stainless will gall when overtightned. I had that happen on a poling platform removal, I then had to hand saw in a bulkhead 4 s/s bolts to remove them. 5200 or Marine Tex is my go to for repairing the drilled areas.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I will add that if you drill and find a wooden transom, I would over-drill the hole in size, fill with thickened epoxy and let cure, then drill the smaller hole. You create a collar of epoxy that will help prevent water intrusion. Still fill the holes with sealant


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had several fine thread stainless motor mount nuts gall and had to cut them off. I'm going to try brass nuts next time.


----------

